# The Frugal Woodworker



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

I think we can all agree that woodworking can get pretty darned expensive. And for many of us, the current economy is kicking our butts. My own tush is particularly battered and bruised, so I spend a good deal of time trying to come up with ways to save money on woodworking (not to mention everything else), looking for good tool deals (and free wood) on craigslist, etc.

I love it when I find a good tip on LJs (like this one) that can save me some money, and I suspect most of us do. So what I'd like to propose is this:
When you post a tip, technique, tool find or whatever that can help a woodworker save some money - please TAG IT with "Frugal Woodworking" so it's easy for everyone to find blog posts, forum topics, and projects that can save us money!

*NOTE:* You can go back in and edit any of your previous posts to add that tag, so if you've posted Frugal Woodworking stuff in the past, please go back and tag it so it will show up on 
this page: http://lumberjocks.com/blogs/tag/frugal+woodworking (blog posts) or
this page: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/tag/frugal+woodworking (forum topics) or
this page: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/frugal+woodworking (projects)

*Please help spread the word on this. If you see where someone posts something that could be tagged, please encourage them to do so!* The more we all do this, the more we'll all save!

P.S. I know "time is money" but I think we should exclude "time-saving" tips. There's about a billion of those out there, anyway. Of course, if someone wants to replicate this for time-saving tips, I have no objection.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Cool idea. I'm there. I depend on being frugal and am always looking for frugal tips. Good idea.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Donny This sounds like a great idea but I'm not knowledgable enough to figure out how to apply the frugal tag. I may have to consult with Bentlyj. He knows all that stuff!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

No worries, Andy. I'll post a picture that shows how to do it.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

The image below shows how to add the "frugal woodworking" tag to a new forum topic, project, or blog post.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

For anyone scratching their head and saying, "What's all this 'tag' stuff?"...

Since the beginning, computers have used the "filing cabinet" metaphor for storing files. The problem with that is when a file could easily be filed in more than one folder. When you go to find it, which of those folders do you look in?

Tagging is a better way. It uses "labels" or "categories" (called "tags") instead of folders. Any file (or in LJ's case, any blog post, forum topic or project) can have multiple tags. A database keeps track of them all, so that all you have to do is search for the tag(s) that make the most sense to you. If the post you're looking for has been tagged correctly, you'll find it quickly and easily.

That is the beauty of tags - and that is why we should all take an extra minute or so and properly tag all of our forum topics, blog posts, and projects.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

A big step towards this might be to ask Debbie to add "Frugal woodworking" and "time saver" to the Type Tab that you've shown above. Thanks for the reminder Donny.


----------

